
Ask HN: What do you think about mounting a file system over a WebSocket? - 19eightyfour
Interesting idea. Use Websocket to mount a remote file system. The system must be running some daemon.<p>But what does it mean to &quot;mount&quot; a filesystem to a webpage?<p>Does the webpage have access to those files?
Yes.<p>But then what&#x27;s the difference of running a HTTP server?<p>Hmm....Commands over websocket, programmatic access via script, authentication inline.<p>I like the idea...it seems interesting.<p>What do you think? Would this be useful or interesting to you?<p>Some possibly related prior art:<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;websocket-stream<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lukas.pokorny.eu&#x2F;sftp-over-websockets&#x2F;<p>Background:<p>I just used SCP for the first time to copy a file between two SSH sessions happening in browser windows, and I made the above note to myself. I didn&#x27;t know more about it so I thought I&#x27;d ask here and see if anyone has any useful thoughts.
======
ankurdhama
I have a question for you, same question I ask myself for every project. You
are describing a system/solution. Can you define the problem that you want to
solve?

~~~
19eightyfour
No I can't. Good question.

------
anilgulecha
It already exists in many webIDEs. Ex: look at codebox.

~~~
19eightyfour
Good link. Interesting code. main.js has File model which uses lib/rpc to call
service/fs over a socket.

------
ksherlock
Are you familiar with WebDAV?

~~~
19eightyfour
That's a brilliant suggestion.

I love that it's part of standards tracks.

There's npm and python modules. Some JS clients for browser.

I think I came across WebDAV a long time ago, and I didn't know what it was or
think it was relevant then. But now I see. I doubt I would have made the
connection so quickly if it hadn't been for your comment.

